# Zodiac/horoscope systems



## Dragoncat (Dec 7, 2013)

Inspired by the calendar thread, this would probably fit there, but...meh.

So in the real world, we have the zodiacs from different cultures, and the signs are animals or people. My world's signs are more like elements, there's one for each month in the real world, and they are divided into phases, which are equal to our seasons.

*Morning Phase*(spring)
March = light
April = thunder
May = nature

*Day Phase*(summer)
June = fire
July = cosmic
August = water

*Evening Phase*(autumn)
September = wind
October = ground
November = stone

*Night Phase*(winter)
December = dark
January = ice
February = metal

The year begins with the morning phase, and the months are called by their elements. I'm still working on the traits for people born under each sign, but you can get a good idea just by looking at them. A person with the water sign will likely be calm and collected for example. I do have the good matches/bad matches though, and I will post it if anyone's interested. 

So two questions:
1: What's your sign? I was born in April, so I'm thunder.
2: Do you have something like this for your world?


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 7, 2013)

I was born in Fire. Odd, I'm the least fiery person there is .

Not yet, but thanks to you, I soon shall, and it will be added here!


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad I gave you an idea. 

And idk, Rudy sounds like a fire name. xD


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Dec 7, 2013)

I was born in light! I love this system, really! It brings in an entirely new perspective. I would say I could write pages of character traits based on this. I have a work in progress involving the western zodiac, I love the concept of this, its almost the same. yet you were creative enough to create your own! If you need some ideas I'm willing to help.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm Stone. Interesting. ^^ Then again, I was born super early, so technically I'm supposed to be Light.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Dec 7, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I'm Stone. Interesting. ^^ Then again, I was born super early, so technically I'm supposed to be Light.


 You are a light stone! That, in itself, would make an interesting character/plot!


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 7, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I'm Stone. Interesting. ^^ Then again, I was born super early, so technically I'm supposed to be Light.


Wow! That's like 5 months early! Not many preemies born that early survive...you're lucky. 

My little brother is also stone, and he was also a preemie. Only he was born 2 months early, he wouldve been ice.

@Miranda: Haha. Yeah, it would...but nobody can be born under two signs...it's always the sign you happen to land on, the one the doctors say your mom's due date is doesn't affect it.


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 8, 2013)

> I do have the good matches/bad matches though, and I will post it if anyone's interested.



I forgot to say, yes I am interested. 

I started working on my world's by looking at the common threads of animal worship in my different cultures. Certain animals keep popping up, so Ill probably build it around them. I looked into different signs though, like our Zodiac, the Chinese Zodiac, the Major Arcana in Tarot Cards, etc. Any other pieces of info that might help?


----------



## Asura Levi (Dec 8, 2013)

I would be metal, doesn't fit me at all.

I had something like that, but only for the four basic elements, one each season. It was more complicated with the moon phases as well, but was really hard to make it work properly.


----------



## The Construct (Dec 8, 2013)

Ice! 

Does that mean I'm a cold person? I guess I can be, occasionally, but I can also be the complete opposite!


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 8, 2013)

TrustMeImRudy said:


> I forgot to say, yes I am interested.









A plus sign means a good match, minus means bad...should be obvious though 

Can't find the edit button for the OP...I need to put that in there -_-


----------



## Ireth (Dec 8, 2013)

Dragoncat said:


> Why can't we edit our posts here?



We can; there's just a time limit to do so. I think it's an hour and a half.


----------



## Dragoncat (Dec 8, 2013)

Ireth said:


> We can; there's just a time limit to do so. I think it's an hour and a half.


Okay...well, that's kinda inconvenient, the compatibility chart needs to be in the op.


----------



## Braveface (Dec 9, 2013)

The only problem I have is that they are not true opposites.

It is fine in the most part. I see why you would have two positves and two negatives but, ice and wind would also be pretty negative toward fire I would think yet...they're as neutral as metal and ground.

It's not a case of being picky about that, it _is_ that it is not intuitive enough to be that complex. If it requires the reader remember it, and it doesn't click immediately, then it is for me more of a bonus exposition thing... and should not be integral to the plot. 

But I see the Zodiac as a very slight indicator of temperament anyway. I imagine a soul or spirit trying to find a 'best fit' for what they want to do in the lifetime. So they'll pick parents, location and the star sign is a bonus if it matches but not the be-all-and-end-all if you gotta be a Cancer instead of a Leo.


----------



## Braveface (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, and I am *METAL! *

*headbangs*


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 9, 2013)

Wind does not necessarily mean negative to Fire. Yes it can snuff it out, but it can also spread the embers and ignite more fires. It depends on the scale, so wind would be neutral. Ice and fire tend to be against one another though.


----------



## Braveface (Dec 10, 2013)

TrustMeImRudy said:


> Wind does not necessarily mean negative to Fire. Yes it can snuff it out, but it can also spread the embers and ignite more fires. It depends on the scale, so wind would be neutral. Ice and fire tend to be against one another though.



Yeah, that is true actually.


----------



## Asura Levi (Dec 11, 2013)

Braveface said:


> Oh, and I am *METAL! *
> 
> *headbangs*



Lol, now it makes sense why I'm metal, haven't thought about it in that way.


----------



## Samuraiko (Dec 12, 2013)

Thunder - how appropriate. 

And this is seriously nifty - I am so tempted to try and incorporate something like this into one of the worlds I'm working on at the moment...


----------



## mbartelsm (Dec 31, 2013)

It seems I am ~~cosmic~~

I was thinking of making a similar system but never did, guess you reminded me of that one


----------

